# εξοφλώ, εξόφληση



## Lexoplast (Oct 17, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, "εξοφλώ" σημαίνει αποπληρώνω, πληρώνω ολόκληρη την οφειλή. Επομένως, δεν είναι πλεονασμός η "πλήρης εξόφληση" και αντίφαση η "μερική εξόφληση";


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, "εξοφλώ" σημαίνει αποπληρώνω, πληρώνω ολόκληρη την οφειλή. Επομένως, δεν είναι πλεονασμός η "πλήρης εξόφληση" και αντίφαση η "μερική εξόφληση";



Όχι ακριβώς. Για να το θέσω διαφορετικά. Πώς αλλιώς θα έλεγες εσύ αυτό που λέμε σήμερα με την "μερική εξόφληση";


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 19, 2009)

Πράγματι, η καταρχήν "εσφαλμένη" χρήση του όρου "μερική εξόφληση" καλύπτει μια ανάγκη για να περιγραφεί με σχετική συντομία κάτι που είναι συνηθέστατο στις μέρες μας (και μάλλον σπάνιο κατά το παρελθόν). Μια εναλλακτική λύση που δεν ενέχει το "λογικό σφάλμα" της "μερικής εξόφλησης" θα ήταν: "μερική καταβολή του τιμήματος" (ή "μερική πληρωμή του τιμήματος"), τραβά όμως περισσότερο σε μάκρος (ενώ και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ο όρος "τίμημα" πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει και την "πλήρη" και τη "μερική" εξόφληση, χωρίς να επισημαίνει ότι ενέχουν κάτι το μεμπτό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πώς αλλιώς θα έλεγες εσύ αυτό που λέμε σήμερα με την "μερική εξόφληση";


Πληρωμή έναντι.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το πληρωμή έναντι δεν έχει το αβανταδόρικο που έχει η "μερική εξόφληση", άσε που το έναντι παραπέμπει αλλού. 

Αν έπρεπε να προτείνω εναλλακτικό, θα έλεγα ίσως "μερική αποπληρωμή".


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι «αποπληρωμή» = «εξόφληση» άρα και πάλι δε λες κάτι διαφορετικό έτσι. 

Ίσως πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η εξόφληση πλέον ανήκει στην κατηγορία του θερέτρου, που μπορεί να είναι και χειμερινό :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το πληρωμή έναντι δεν έχει το αβανταδόρικο που έχει η "μερική εξόφληση", άσε που το έναντι παραπέμπει αλλού.
> 
> Αν έπρεπε να προτείνω εναλλακτικό, θα έλεγα ίσως "μερική αποποπληρωμή".


 
Δεν νομίζω ότι παραπέμπει αλλού. Είναι ελλειπτική έκφραση και νοείται το «υπολοίπου»: _πληρωμή έναντι υπολοίπου_. Όταν γίνεται αποπληρωμή, τότε έχουμε: _εξόφληση υπολοίπου_.

Η δε _αποπληρωμή_ είναι ακόμη πιο απόλυτη (_sic_) από την _εξόφληση_, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι δένει με τον προσδιορισμό «μερική» ούτε καν καταχρηστικά. Αν αποσυνδέσουμε την _πληρωμή_ από την _καταβολή_ (διότι συχνά αυτά τα δύο είναι ταυτισμένα σημασιακά), τότε η _μερική πληρωμή_ είναι μια χαρά.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι «αποπληρωμή» = «εξόφληση» άρα και πάλι δε λες κάτι διαφορετικό έτσι.



Μπορεί να είναι συνώνυμα, αλλά άλλη η προέλευση, η μορφή και η χρήση του ενός και άλλη του άλλου. Άλλη λέξη το ένα, και άλλη το άλλο. Το ένα σηκώνει άνετα έναν προσδιορισμό του τύπου "μερικός", το άλλο τον σηκώνει και δεν τον σηκώνει. :)

Υ.Γ. Απάντηση στον Ζάζουλα: εγώ όταν ακούω "πληρωμή έναντι" (σκέτο) καταλαβαίνω προκαταβολή. Όσο για το απο-πληρωμή, θεωρώ ότι το "μερική αποπληρωμή" μιλάει από μόνο του. Και χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον όπως και το "μερική εξόφληση" άλλωστε. Το μερική πληρωμή δεν έχει το στοιχείο της εξόφλησης που τόσο είναι αναγκαίο (να ειπωθεί) σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μπορεί να είναι συνώνυμα, αλλά άλλη η προέλευση, η μορφή και η χρήση του ενός και άλλη του άλλου. Άλλη λέξη το ένα, και άλλη το άλλο. Το ένα σηκώνει άνετα έναν προσδιορισμό του τύπου "μερικός", το άλλο τον σηκώνει και δεν τον σηκώνει. :)
> !


Πού το στηρίζεις το ότι το σηκώνει άνετα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα

Νομίζω ότι αν δεν μας ενοχλεί η φράση «αποπληρωμή με δόσεις» δεν θα πρέπει να μας ξενίζει ούτε η «τμηματική αποπληρωμή» (και επομένως ούτε και η «τμηματική εξόφληση»), οπότε δεν θα πρέπει να μας ξενίζει και η «μερική εξόφληση», αφού τη χρησιμοποιούμε με την έννοια της σταδιακής εξόφλησης των μερών.
Ένα πρόβλημα με τη «μερική καταβολή» ή με την «πληρωμή μέρους του συνόλου» (και άλλα ανάλογα) είναι ότι καμιά φορά χρειάζεται και επιπλέον διασαφήνιση για να μην μπλέκονται με την καταβολή τακτικών δόσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

Στον γενικό λόγο μπορούμε να τα λέμε όπως θέλουμε ή/και μας βολεύει. Αλλά στις Αποδείξεις Είσπραξης που εκδίδουν όλες οι επιχειρήσεις, όταν δεν εξοφλείται (αποπληρώνεται) το υπόλοιπο, γράφουμε στην αιτιολογία: Έναντι υπολοίπου. Αλλιώς (αν, δηλαδή, πληρωθεί ολόκληρη η οφειλή) γράφουμε: Εξόφληση υπολοίπου. Αυτά. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας.

Αν μας ενοχλούν τα _μερική εξόφληση_ και _ολική εξόφληση_, δεν θα ακριβολογούσαμε αν λέγαμε _εξόφληση μέρους (της οφειλής κ.λπ.)_ και _εξόφληση του συνόλου της οφειλής / της συνολικής οφειλής_ κ.λπ.;


----------

